# 12/21 through the 28th



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

All,

My brothers coming into town from Colorado 12/21 - 12/28 and I'd like to hook him up with some fishing. He has never been down here before and it's kind of hard for me to take him since I sold my boat :reallycrying If you happen to be going during that time - even just for Reds in the bay - and have room for 2, please let me know.I appreciate it...

Bill


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Will be off the same days. Sure we can work something out...Give me at call when he gets here...850-516-9581


----------

